# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  [Coursera] Neural Networks for Machine Learning — Geoffrey Hinton 2016

## Airicist

Playlist "[Coursera] Neural Networks for Machine Learning — Geoffrey Hinton 2016"

Geoffrey Hinton

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neural Networks for Machine Learning: A Free Online Course"

by Dan Colman 
April 4, 2017

----------

